# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  تعريف الهندسة عموما

## ashrafwater

إن أصل كلمة هندسة هي الكلمة الفارسية "الإندازة" وتعني القدرة على حل المشكلات، ويعرِّف القاموس المحيط هذه الكلمة على النحو التالي [1]

- العلم الرياضي الذي يبحث في الخطوط والأبعاد والسطوح والزوايا والكميات والمقادير المادية من حيث خواصها وقياسها أو تقويمها وعلاقة بعضها ببعض (وهي هنا مرادفة للكلمة الإنجليزية Geometry - الهندسة الرياضية)

- المبادئ والأصول العلمية المتعلقة بخواص المادة ومصادر القوى الطبيعية وطرق استخدامها لتحقيق أغراض مادية (وتعني هنا العلوم الهندسية أو ما يعرف بالهندسة النظرية)

- فن الإفادة من المبادئ والأصول العلمية في بناء الأشياء وتنظيمها وتقويمها (وهو ما يعرف بالهندسة التطبيقية أو العملية، التي هي مرادفة لكلمة Engineering بالإنجليزية)، ويتضمن ذلك مجالات مثل الهندسة المعمارية والميكانيكية والكيميائية والكهربائية وما إلى ذلك.

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا اشرف

----------

